# Bad Breath >.<



## Phantom (Apr 4, 2012)

One of my ratties, Lynn, has always had bad breath and it's not something to worry about unless she tries to lick people's lips. The only thing is, she always wants to lick people's lips and it's really cute, except she has really stinky breath. >.<
I was wondering if there is any way to give her better mouth odor? She eats exactly what my other rats eat, which is Oxbow. All of my other rats are fine as far as breath is concerned, it's just her. =P


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

She definitely doesn't have some sort of oral or tooth infection? None of my rats have bad breath and that is usually the first sign of infection, foul smell. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Hey-Fay (Jul 8, 2013)

Fresh mint can be given to them, you could try that if it's definitely not an infection.


----------



## Phantom (Apr 4, 2012)

I really don't think it's a tooth infection. She eats and chews on things just fine, and her front four teeth look healthy and straight. I will try the mint and see if that works.


----------



## Kyzicle (May 1, 2014)

I sprinkle half a capsule of probiotic powder on my Ratties food dish once a week for digestive health (the same Now brand GR8ophilis that I take myself). Or you could give them plain yogurt. I also give them sprigs of fresh parsley that I grow on my window sill. You could look up herbal cures, and double check safety for rats. For example, a fresh oregano sprig might be accepted by her, and it is a potent but natural antibiotic and antifungal. (I've never had the breath problem in 30 years of rat owning, because the probiotics and parsley do the trick, but if I did have this problem I'd suspect a digestive inbalance and that would be my next step.)


----------



## LeStan82 (Dec 31, 2013)

How old is she? Does she drink alot of water? More than normal or more than other rats?


----------



## Phantom (Apr 4, 2012)

Kyzicle said:


> I sprinkle half a capsule of probiotic powder on my Ratties food dish once a week for digestive health (the same Now brand GR8ophilis that I take myself). Or you could give them plain yogurt. I also give them sprigs of fresh parsley that I grow on my window sill. You could look up herbal cures, and double check safety for rats. For example, a fresh oregano sprig might be accepted by her, and it is a potent but natural antibiotic and antifungal. (I've never had the breath problem in 30 years of rat owning, because the probiotics and parsley do the trick, but if I did have this problem I'd suspect a digestive inbalance and that would be my next step.)


She actually has a pretty weird digestive inbalance sometimes. She's the only one of my rats that does this, but sometimes she'll get diarrhea from running on the wheel too long. She's perfectly healthy, apart from her being deaf and having a head tilt. 

*LeStan82*- I actually have no idea how old she is. When I got her I found her outside. She's always been the size she is now. She's as big as Evy, my adult hairless female. She drinks about the same as all my other rats do.


----------

